# '96 Altima w/97 engine Check Engine Light



## alexaltima (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a 1996 Nissan Altima (hand me downs to my son) which I recently replaced the engine from a 1997 (junk yard). The engine is surprisingly strong, the car runs great, startsup fine, idles perfectly. However, when I first start it up, the RPM’s come down (very briefly) to 300-400RPM before settling back to the right number. The problem is that the check engine light goes on with a 2-long 5-short error indication that points to the IACV (idle control). Needless to say I didn't have this problem with the old engine, so I'm ruling out electronics/O2 sensors etc.

Things I did:

Made all the necessary adjustments (timing/idle etc.)
Replaced the "new" engine's IACV with the "old" one.
Replaced the temperature sensor with the "old" one.
Replaced (and adjusted) the TPS sensor with the "old" one.

Any suggestion, I’m out of ideas.

Thanks Much,


----------

